# Players wanted - War of the Burning Sky South Twin Cities, MN



## Primitive Screwhead (Feb 1, 2007)

I am pleased to announce the start of a new campaign. War of the Burning sky is a full adventure series that follows the heroes though the challenges of surviving the mystical might of war.

	The game will be once a month, normally on the 4th Friday, located in the Burnsville/Eagan area of Minnesota. The first adventure is set for the night of February the 23rd. Location is to be determined. Possibly at Misty Mountain Games in Burnsville.

	The characters begin at First level, running errands for higher-powered people. Throughout the adventure they will meet challenges of might, mind, and magic… eventually playing a pivotal role in the end of the War.

	Character generation guidelines:
·	Stats: 28 point buy
·	Races: Core rules. Shifters, Half-Orcs and Full-Blood Orcs possible.
·	Classes: Core rules, minus the Paladin. Psionics possible.
·	Variants: Elements of Magic, Alt Paladin, and Wildscape Druids/Rangers
·	Rules: Eberron style action points, Grappling for Beginners, alt-Language
·	The War of the Burning Sky Players Guide includes setting details and additional feats/options.
·	All other sources are possible, altho you will have to sell me on it. I retain the right to deny any non-core character or mechanic.

If you are interested in joining, please email to  . Include a brief introduction of yourself and the character concept that you would like to try. 
_I reserve the right to turn down players based o
n the content of their introduction, a review of any Enworld posts, or other reasons._


Update: This game has ended and I have chosen to step down from the DM seat for a while.


----------

